# Incredible Aquarium deals...check it out.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a link to the Specials page:
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=specials

Here are some examples:

Marineland LED Double Bright Lighting System 36"-48" was $159.99 now $129.99
Marineland LED Double Bright Lighting System 24"-36" was $114.99 now $89.99
Marineland LED Double Bright Lighting System 18"-24" was $84.99 now $64.99

Oceanic Bio Cube 29 Gallon was $349.99 now $289.99
Oceanic Bio Cube 14 Gallon was $249.99 now $199.99

Marineland Canister Filter C530 was $329.99 now $179.99
Marineland Canister Filter C360 was $209.95 now $129.99
Marineland Canister Filter C220 was $159.95 now $99.99

Eclipse System #2 was $129.99 now $59.99

VorTech MP40w Propeller Pump Gen2 was $489.00 now $440.10
VorTech MP10w ES Propeller Pump was $299.99 now $274.00
VorTech MP10 ES Propeller Pump was $249.99 now $224.99


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome price.

The Double LED 18"-24" price is the price of a Single LED 18"-24" price at BA.

Free shipping over $100.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Fish_Man said:


> Free shipping over $100.
> 
> Thanks for the info


It's only free for $100 orders in London, ON. $150 everywhere else.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

how good are those l.e.d. when it comes to growing plants.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

coldmantis said:


> how good are those l.e.d. when it comes to growing plants.


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17685


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

oddly enough they are on sale at the bigals website right now too.....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*Sale Ends January 31st 2011*

Final Call for......

L.E.D Double Light systems

Aqueon Power Heads

Penguin and Emperor Filters

Marineland Canister Filters

L.E.D Bubble Wands

Coralife Protein Skimmers

Tetra Test Kits

Oceanic BioCubes

Sale Ends January 31st 2011


----------

